# Help finding good background music for YouTube videos



## Diogenes the Younger (Oct 9, 2020)

Hello,

I am new here. I have what may be a bit of an unusual request.

I read the FAQs, but I didn't see anything about what I want. I'm posting here as it seems like the best place, but if it isn't please move it and let me know if anything about this is inappropriate or not in accordance with the forum rules.

I am working on a series of satirical YouTube videos designed to get more people to vote -- especially younger people (18-30?) who tend not to vote. I would like to find background music to play behind the narrations.

I have completed the first one and it is up and running. I have 5-6 more to do. That first one is mostly patriotic. For background music, I found a recording of the US Navy band playing _America the Beautiful_, which worked out great. The remaining videos are more sad or depressing or scary talking about the current political environment. I need music that is appropriately somber.

I am hoping that I can get suggestions for (a) pieces that fit this mold and (b) sources that are in the public domain or are not too expensive to obtain usage rights. This is a not-for-profit endeavor. If there are any profits, they will be donated to organizations working to increase voter participation or for the rights of women and minorities.

The titles of the videos are:

Birth of a Nation of Immigrants
Character & Morals
Ignorance & Incompetence
Corruption & Abuse of Power
Destroying Freedom & Democracy
Covid-19 - Killing People Today
Climate Change - Killing Our Children & Grandchildren

If anyone wants the link to the first video to see what it's about, please send me a private message.

Thanks for any and all help!


----------

